# R.I.P. Comanche - One of a kind



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Comanche our 31YO TWH/Morgan passed this morning at 9:20am 2-26-10

He was one of those Rare Horses, Sweet, Great with Kids and did anything you asked without complaints, even to the end he had more Energy and Pizazz that many young Horses.

We will miss Him dearly, there will never be another as great as Comanche -RIP-

.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I am very sorry 

RIP Comanche


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

My heart goes out to you and your family, Kevin.


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

Very sorry for your loss :0(


----------



## horsegirl15 (Mar 16, 2010)

Im sorry for your loss. He sounds like a lesson horse i knew who was amazing. He was great with kids and tired his best to please even if you sent him the wrong signals he tired to figure out what you wanted (I miss you Duly)

RIP Comanche


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

so sorry for you. thoughts going your way. RIP Comanche


----------



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

Awww im very very sorry...but like they say horses may come and go, but theres always at least one that leaves hoofprints on your heart..and it sounds like Comanche did. May he rest in peace.


----------

